# Meinungen zur Alternative des 200 Zeilen Linux Kernel Patch

## FrancisA

Hallo, hat wer von Euch den Patch ausprobiert?

http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/alternative-to-200-lines-kernel-patch.html

Ich habe den einmal unter Ubuntu installiert. Das booten und der Shutdown sind etwas langsamer dadurch geworden (subjektiver Eindruck) aber zumindest ist es sonst recht reaktionsschnell. Ich habe leider den Vergleich nicht mehr, weil ich zuwenig aufgepasst habe. Aber vielleicht liegts eh nur am Placebo-Effekt.  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Interessant:

$mount -t cgroup cgroup /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu -o cpu

mount: mount point /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu does not exist

Ab wann ist denn der Patch im Kernel? Ich nutze im Moment 2.6.37-rc6.

----------

## cryptosteve

AFAIR sollte er in 2.6.37 enthalten sein, und zudem in gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r2.

----------

## FrancisA

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> AFAIR sollte er in 2.6.37 enthalten sein, und zudem in gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r2.

 

Aha, also ist das bei 2.6.37 schon "automatisch" dabei oder müsste man in den Kernel Konfigurationen noch extra etwas einstellen?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> AFAIR sollte er in 2.6.37 enthalten sein, und zudem in gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r2.

 

huh ?

nutze hier 2.6.37-rc8+ und er ist ziemlich sicher nicht enthalten

 BFS  ist meiner Meinung nach um einiges besser: allein von der Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit und unter Last (ich hab ihn in der Vergangenheit verwendet und es waren Welten zwischen CFS und BFS - schon früher war der RSDL und SD scheduler besser als der mainline CPU scheduler)

----------

## cryptosteve

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *Steve` wrote:*   AFAIR sollte er in 2.6.37 enthalten sein, und zudem in gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r2. 
> 
> nutze hier 2.6.37-rc8+ und er ist ziemlich sicher nicht enthalten

 

Ich weiss, dass die Quelle umstritten ist, aber lt. http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Improve_responsiveness_with_cgroups müssen dafür noch Einstellungen im Kernel vorgenommen werden. Die Optionen hast Du nicht?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Steve` wrote:*   

>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*    *Steve` wrote:*   AFAIR sollte er in 2.6.37 enthalten sein, und zudem in gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r2. 
> 
> nutze hier 2.6.37-rc8+ und er ist ziemlich sicher nicht enthalten 
> 
> Ich weiss, dass die Quelle umstritten ist, aber lt. http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Improve_responsiveness_with_cgroups müssen dafür noch Einstellungen im Kernel vorgenommen werden. Die Optionen hast Du nicht?

 

Alles Klar   :Idea:   :Wink: 

wenn jetzt von einem "Patch" geschrieben wird ist das ganze etwas missverständlich

ja, also die aktualisierten cgroups sind im Kernel enthalten, den Patch hab ich jedoch noch nicht getestet,

es ist also "enthalten" - wobei jedoch der 200 Zeilen-Patch hiermit nicht gemeint ist, es muss halt noch

das verlinkte cgroup_start vom userland aus gestartet werden bzw. das Skript in die bashrc eingetragen werden

bei Gelegenheit werd ich das ganze mal testen - momentan fahre ich jedoch mit einem massiv gepatchten Kernel und BFS (ohne diesen 200-Zeilen patch) am Optimalsten was die Produktivität (Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit, etc. etc.) betrifft    :Razz: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, sprachlich ist das bisweilen etwas durcheinander. Ich hatte zuerst auch gedacht, dass der Kram im Kernel ausreicht und ich dann nichts nachträglich einrichten muss.

Ich werds testen, wenn der Kernel offiziell kommt, auf git-sources hat ich keine Lust. 

Woher hast du Deine Sourcen? Selbst zusammengepatched, oder gibts da ein fertiges Patchset inkl. Kernelsourcen via portage?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Ja, sprachlich ist das bisweilen etwas durcheinander. Ich hatte zuerst auch gedacht, dass der Kram im Kernel ausreicht und ich dann nichts nachträglich einrichten muss.
> 
> Ich werds testen, wenn der Kernel offiziell kommt, auf git-sources hat ich keine Lust. 
> 
> Woher hast du Deine Sourcen? Selbst zusammengepatched, oder gibts da ein fertiges Patchset inkl. Kernelsourcen via portage?

 

selbst zusammengepatcht anhand von zen-kernel, ck-sources und patches die auf lkml bzw. marc.info/?l=linux-kernel gepostet wurden   :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Örks, nö, da hab ich keine Lust zu  :Smile:  Da bleib ich doch lieber bei meinen Gentoo-sources. Die tun sowieso erstaunlich gut, bei anderen Distributionen hat es da öfter mal gekracht.

Wenn ich mal viel Zeit habe, mach ich mir mal 'ne Spielweise auf.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

[edit:

linux-2.6-tip ist nicht der Hauptzweig von Linus, sondern wohl eine Art Test-Zweig, bevor Sache zum Hauptzweig hinzugefügt werden, somit 

ist der Autogroup-Patch noch nicht enthalten

edit]

 sched: Add 'autogroup' scheduling feature: automated per session task groups   :Shocked: 

und die Funktionalität ist also doch integriert

nur hab ich das ganze nicht aktiviert   :Idea: 

 *sched: Add 'autogroup' scheduling feature: automated per session task groups wrote:*   

> A recurring complaint from CFS users is that parallel kbuild has
> 
> a negative impact on desktop interactivity.  This patch
> 
> implements an idea from Linus, to automatically create task
> ...

 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

wer will, kann sich den Scheduler (CFS) für 2.6.38 mit dem autogroup-patch schon jetzt zu Gemüte führen:

 [GIT PULL] scheduler changes for v2.6.38 

----------

## Finswimmer

Kann man den auch jetzt schon mit .37 testen?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Kann man den auch jetzt schon mit .37 testen?

 

klaro, 

kannst du gerne,

vergiss aber nicht zusätzlich:

 [GIT PULL] scheduler fixes 

<-- diesen patch noch zu nehmen

damit bist du mit CFS praktisch auf 2.6.38-rc1 Niveau (wenn nicht noch einige gravierende Bugs auftauchen) und der Desktop fühlt sich um einiges besser an  :Smile: 

ich hab hier gerade einen Kernel mit 2.6.37 als Basis und einige Veränderungen von 2.6.38 (ohne die laut Linus "scary" patches  :Wink:  ), Tuxonice, etc.

und alles läuft recht gut unter Volllast - der Ton spinnt ab und zu ganz leicht - aber das wird ein Problem von Pulseaudio, der Dateisysteme, VM und der Speicherverwaltung sein

----------

## Finswimmer

Das sind ja mind. 15 Patches?

Gibt es die nicht irgendwo direkt als Datei?

So muss ich sie mir noch aus der Mail raussuchen...?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Das sind ja mind. 15 Patches?
> 
> Gibt es die nicht irgendwo direkt als Datei?
> 
> So muss ich sie mir noch aus der Mail raussuchen...?

 

was stört dich daran, dem Scheduler gleich eine Generalüberholung mit zu spendieren ?   :Wink: 

also ich hab beide einfach runtergeladen über:

[Download message RAW]

und dann per patch -p1 < .../pfad/zu/patch

über den Kernel drübergebügelt - unter last läuft der sehr gut

es gibt kaum noch Probleme mit dem Ton und Pulseaudio (ist allerdings mit realtime-Fähigkeiten kompiliert)

----------

## Finswimmer

So installiert ist alles.

Ich merke aber keinen Unterschied.

Userspace Tools brauche ich nicht? Das soll ja alles der Kernel machen.

Kann ich irgendwo sehen, was er macht?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> So installiert ist alles.
> 
> Ich merke aber keinen Unterschied.
> 
> Userspace Tools brauche ich nicht? Das soll ja alles der Kernel machen.
> ...

 

also ich weiß ja nicht, was bei dir alles aktiviert ist, aber ich hab das (meiner Meinung anch) Minimum aktiviert

und es schaut so aus:

 *zcat /proc/config.gz | grep GROUP wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_CGROUPS=y
> 
> # CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set
> ...

 

----------

## boris64

Ich habe den Patch auch ausprobiert, wirklich merkbar war der Unterschied

bisher für mich nicht. Allerdings hatte das negative Auswirkungen.

Ich konnte diverse Programme mit Echtzeit-Priorität nicht mehr beenden

bzw. killen, selbst ein killall -9 brachte nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis.

2 Minuten später ist der Recher dann an einer Kernelpanik gestorben.

Fazit:

Ist bestimmt gut gedacht und wird auch mal toll funktionieren (ich glaube fest daran  :Wink: ),

wenn das ein wenig besser getestet wurde. Naja, wir befinden uns ja auch noch

in der "Vor-2.6.38-rc1"-Phase.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> Ich habe den Patch auch ausprobiert, wirklich merkbar war der Unterschied
> 
> bisher für mich nicht. Allerdings hatte das negative Auswirkungen.
> 
> Ich konnte diverse Programme mit Echtzeit-Priorität nicht mehr beenden
> ...

 

darüber hab ich auch gelesen,

es sollen wohl in den nächsten Tagen (oder sind bereits) Patches bzw. Fehlerlösungen dafür

nachgereicht werden

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich bekomme sofort einen Kernelpanic :/

Beim Patchen habe ich auch "unexpected end of patch" bekommen, obwohl ich beide Patches runtergeladen habe (über raw) und dann einfach eingespielt habe.

Oder muss ich da noch irgendwas rauslöschen oder trennen?

Danke

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ich bekomme sofort einen Kernelpanic :/
> 
> Beim Patchen habe ich auch "unexpected end of patch" bekommen, obwohl ich beide Patches runtergeladen habe (über raw) und dann einfach eingespielt habe.
> 
> Oder muss ich da noch irgendwas rauslöschen oder trennen?
> ...

 

also die Meldungen (unexpected end of patch) bekomme ich immer, es werden aber trotzdem alle Änderungen vorgenommen - dürfte also harmlos sein  :Wink: 

was hast du denn für eine Hardware und Architektur (64bit ?) ?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich habe jetzt den 2.6-tip genommen, mit git clone.

Dann ging es mit der identischen Config aus dem Kernel, der immer panics geschmissen hat.

Ich merke jetzt nicht so den Unterschied, aber es ist auch nicht schlechter.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ich habe jetzt den 2.6-tip genommen, mit git clone.
> 
> Dann ging es mit der identischen Config aus dem Kernel, der immer panics geschmissen hat.
> 
> Ich merke jetzt nicht so den Unterschied, aber es ist auch nicht schlechter.

 

naja, es sollte sich am meisten unter Last bzw. Vollast (über 100 oder 1000%) bemerkbar machen

ein Problem war seither, dass ich beim Kompilieren von Chromium so meine Probleme mit Musikhören und Webradio hatte,

jetzt scheint es soweit gut zu sein (ich glaub sogar besser als mit BFS für 2.6.37)

----------

## bas89

Sehe ich das richtig, dass der Patch nach einer Weile eh beim Kernelupdate mit einfließt?

----------

## boris64

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> Sehe ich das richtig, dass der Patch nach einer Weile eh beim Kernelupdate mit einfließt?

 

Ja, er wird in Kernel-2.6.38 landen bzw. ist dort schon integriert.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> Sehe ich das richtig, dass der Patch nach einer Weile eh beim Kernelupdate mit einfließt?

 

Selbstverständlich. Mit 2.6.38 wird er definitiv kommen, da er schon im Kernel-Tree ist.

----------

## Finswimmer

In 2.6.38-rc1 ist der Patch enthalten.

Ich werde es nachher mal testen. Da scheinen nochmal Verbesserungen vorgenommen worden zu sein.

----------

## Finswimmer

Der bleibt direkt nach grub einfach hängen ohne irgendwas zu machen :/

So einen Fehler hatte ich noch nie *strange*

----------

## Josef.95

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Der bleibt direkt nach grub einfach hängen ohne irgendwas zu machen :/
> 
> So einen Fehler hatte ich noch nie *strange*

 

Ist hier genau das gleiche mit 2.6.38-rc1  -> schwarzer Screen und nichts geht mehr...

Nungut, da wird man wohl noch mal schauen müssen   :Wink: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

statt das Risiko einzugehen, dass eure Daten geshreddert werden (es gab nun schon einige gravierende Änderungen von 2.6.37 -> 2.6.38-rc1) 

reicht doch schon 2.6.37 und die geposteten 2 patches bzw. patchsets zu verwenden

----------

## Finswimmer

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> statt das Risiko einzugehen, dass eure Daten geshreddert werden (es gab nun schon einige gravierende Änderungen von 2.6.37 -> 2.6.38-rc1) 
> 
> reicht doch schon 2.6.37 und die geposteten 2 patches bzw. patchsets zu verwenden

 

Das habe ich ja auch.

Nur...bleeding edge und so  :Wink: 

(Es könnten ja noch weitere Verbesserungen im 2.6.38-rc1 sein)

EDIT:

Mittlerweile haben sie den Patch, der den Dead-Lock verursacht, wieder zurückgezogen.

Da ich wenig Lust auf nochmaliges Patchen habe, warte ich auf -rc2 und nutze solange den .37+obige Patches

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   statt das Risiko einzugehen, dass eure Daten geshreddert werden (es gab nun schon einige gravierende Änderungen von 2.6.37 -> 2.6.38-rc1) 
> 
> reicht doch schon 2.6.37 und die geposteten 2 patches bzw. patchsets zu verwenden 
> 
> Das habe ich ja auch.
> ...

 

könntest du bitte posten, um welchen Patch es sich handelt 

ich hab mittlerweile schon einige eingepflegt, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich ihn schon bei mir integriert hab

Danke !

----------

## Finswimmer

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1088915

EDIT:

Ich kann nun booten.  :Smile: 

----------

## arfe

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> statt das Risiko einzugehen, dass eure Daten geshreddert werden (es gab nun schon einige gravierende Änderungen von 2.6.37 -> 2.6.38-rc1) 

 

Seit wann soll ein Kernel meine Daten shreddern?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *arfe wrote:*   

>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   statt das Risiko einzugehen, dass eure Daten geshreddert werden (es gab nun schon einige gravierende Änderungen von 2.6.37 -> 2.6.38-rc1)  
> 
> Seit wann soll ein Kernel meine Daten shreddern?  

 

2.6.37 bis rc6 tat dies in Verbindung mit dem multi-cpu device-mapper patch auf ext4-dateisystemen - dieser ist nun im 2.6.38er integriert  :Wink: 

man weiß also nie, ob es nicht zu Datenkorruption mit neuen Kerneln kommt ...

----------

